

Ask HN Alumni: HN job posts success rate compared to other job site postings? - andrewhillman

I am wondering if your job posts on HN result in more hirings than job postings on other sites. Also, curious to know which job sites generally bring in the most resume submissions?
======
itsprofitbaron
From PageLever's latest ad[1]:

    
    
      I posted this a month ago, and received 126 applicants
    

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3778290>

